# Old Titan Epic 440e problem



## rob755 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi, I have the good ol' epic 440e that I've used for many years in the cabinet business. I've sprayed hundreds of gallons of lacquer with it as well as occasional CV. I put a new seal kit in the pump system and all seemed to go fine. The prime valve was leaking and I bought an aftermarket unit and put it in, but now it seems to prime and get up to power and turnoff awaiting use, but nothing at all coming out of the outlet tube as in usual priming mode! I couldn't imagine what was up so put in the old valve and same thing! Picks up material and gets under pressure ready to go to work, but nothing coming out of the discharge line...very strange. I of course took off the line to eliminate a possible clog, but knew that would not be it...It was normal before taking out the old valve that was leaking. Any and all thought on the matter would be most appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

If everything is working as it's supposed to, there should be no fluid coming out of the return hose. You should only see return fluid if you are in prime mode, the valve is leaking, or the system is overpressured. Go spray, life is good.

(On re-reading your post, are you saying that in prime mode the fluid is not recirculating? If you trigger the gun, can you spray, and does the pump cycle to rebuild pressure?)


----------



## rob755 (Aug 5, 2012)

*That's right*

"(On re-reading your post, are you saying that in prime mode the fluid is not recirculating? If you trigger the gun, can you spray, and does the pump cycle to rebuild pressure?)"
YES, that is correct. I haven't tried with anything thicker than water, but that's exactly whats going on here. I just can't imagine what is going on? THANKS for trying to help!


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

If nothing is coming out of the prime valve when in the prime position you must have a clog in the fluid section block prime valve port or the outlet line. You cannot have pressure in the pump with nothing coming out of an open prime valve unless there is a blockage. You're just going to have to check further. Either there's a clog, or you are not priming.


----------

